# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Bijwerkingen citalopram

## mara42

Hallo allemaal,
Ik ben sinds 5 dagen weer begonnen aan de citalopram 20 mg en ik voel me echt afschuwelijk! De bijwerkingen zijn echt niet normaal ( denk ik ). Ik ben misselijk, kan dus bijna niet eten, moet 's morgens echt spuugen. Super shaky en het gevoel alsof mijn bloed door mijn lichaam giert. En vanmorgen (dag 5) een mega panic attack echt afschuwelijk. Ik slik deze ad voor mijn angsten, volgens de dokter heb ik een angststoornis, volgens mijzelf ook. Maar mijn hemel wat een ellende is dit. De vorige keer dat ik citalopram gebruikte had ik veel minder last van de bijwerkingen, hoe kan dat nou?
Misschien door jullie verhalen krijg ik wat vertrouwen en moed om vol te houden. Er is waarschijnlijk nog nooit iemand dood gegaan door citalopram lol!
Hoor het graag.
Groetjes

----------


## tunecab

Hoi Mara,

Ik heb zelf voor 2,5 jaar citalopram gehad. Ik heb echter geen bijzondere bijwerkingen gehad. In ieder geval niet zulke heftige als jij beschrijft. Het heeft me erg geholpen om grotendeels van de angst af te komen. En voelde me wel prettig over het geheel. Het is met name de eerste 6 weken dat je bijwerkingen krijgt. Ik hoop voor je dat het over- gaat. En je wat meer lef krijgt dingen te doen en op zulke momenten minder last van angst te hebben. Heb je ook gesprekken met psycholoog of maatschappelijk werker, naast het medicijnen nemen? Ik vind dat persoonlijk wel een pre. Voor mij was het 'tijdelijk', dat ik citalopram heb gehad. 
Verder denk ik dat je er goed aan doet goed de bijwerkingen in de gaten te houden en in samenspraak met de psychiater evt. van medicijn te veranderen.
Nogmaals hoop voor je dat de bijwerkingen tijdelijk zijn en je over een tijdje beter in je vel komt te zitten. Ik heb zelf erg baat bij Citalopram gehad.
Sterkte!

----------


## mara42

hoi,

Ja ik heb ook therapie, maar dat heb ik al eerder gehad. En het lijkt of de angststoornis gewoon niet weg te krijgen is. De bijwerkingen zijn nog steeds heftig, gelukkig allleen 's morgens, maar dan ben je wel de hele dag van slag.
Vandaag dag 10 hoop echt dat ik me morgen beter voel.
Fijn dat het voor jou zo goed werkt, heb je geen last van dat nacht zweten?
groetjes mara

----------


## tunecab

Hoi Mara42,

Ik heb wat ik zei, 2,5 jaar citalopram geslikt. Ik heb geen last van spugen, zweten gehad, van de citalopram. Zweten deed ik sowieso al heel veel en nog steeds. 
Het heeft mij geholpen lekkerder in mijn vel te zitten. Ik durfde meer dingen te doen en te ondernemen.

De enige bijwerking die ik ervan gehad heb is een verminderd libido, wat deze medicijnen met zich meebrengen. In mijn geval viel daar nog wel een mouw aan te passen.

Zweet je veel 's nachts? Op zich heel vervelend, maar 's morgens een douche is dan heel prettig. En wellicht wat een optie is, is de tijd van inname van citalopram te veranderen. Ik nam de pil eerst 's avonds en heb dat toen verschoven naar 's morgens.
Het kan wellicht helpen. Maar bespreek dat wel met de psychiater of dat een idee is.
Neem dat niet klakkeloos van mij aan. Ik heb de tijd veranderd omdat ik moeite had met in slaap komen.

Ik hoop dat ik je wat heb kunnen helpen met het uitwisselen van mijn ervaring.

Groetjes Tunecab.

----------


## Onassa

Hoi Mara.

Ik gebruik ook al heel lang citalopram.
Een tijdje geleden dacht ik dat het niet meer goed werkte en ben ik samen met de psych gaan afbouwen en een nieuwe gaan gebruiken.
Dat ging ook helemaal niet goed dus daarna toch weer terug naar de citalopram.
Wat ik idd herken is het misselijk zijn 's morgens.
Dat wil bij mij ook maar niet over gaan en slik het nu toch alweer na een korte stop sinds april en daarvoor slikte ik het al jaaaren , maar had minder last van die misselijkheid.
Ik ben het laats 's ochtends gaan innemen ipv 's avonds.
In het begin leek dat de oplossing, naar na enkele dagen kwam de misselijkheid weer terug.
Na het opstaan ben ik echt een uurtje of 2 helemaal niet lekker.
Ik neem dan 20 druppels tramadol en dan zakt het geleiderlijk aan.
(tramadol heb ik voor wat anders, mag ook eigenlijk niet samen, maar het werkt voor mij).
Ik hoef gelukkig niet over te geven want daar zou ik gek van worden (heb erge angst voor overgeven).
Je misselijkheid herken ik dus wel, maar als het zo erg blijft als wat jij omschrijft heb ik niet, maar kan komen omdat je er pas mee gestart bent.
Ik hoop voor je dat het minder zal worden.
Succes.

Groetjes, Diane

----------


## mara42

Rot voor jou ook! Vandaag ging het iets beter, gelukkig! Heb jij ook dat onrustige gevoel gehad of nog in je lijf. En soms warm en dan weer koud?
Ik hoop dat je je goed voelt!
Groetjes Mara

----------


## Suske'52

Hallo Mara ,heb ook jaar en dag citalopram genomen maar ben er mee gestopt een 1,5 jaar geleden , een zus van mij neemt het al jaren zij had geen symtomen - ik wel , maar ik ben door alles heen gedanst , zie rustig wat de dag brengt , kan het mij nu veroorloven en leef mijn tempo en de kinderen en echtgenoot hebben het moeten leren ,wel met veel geduld van mijn kant maar we zijn eruit geraakt .....de zweetaanvallen waren onvoorstelbaar zwaar en genant in gezelschap, voeding aangepast ook -gepeperde gerechten - porto-sherry-gemengde alcohol-verminderen of afschaffen dat hielp ook .  :Wink:

----------


## Onassa

> Rot voor jou ook! Vandaag ging het iets beter, gelukkig! Heb jij ook dat onrustige gevoel gehad of nog in je lijf. En soms warm en dan weer koud?
> Ik hoop dat je je goed voelt!
> Groetjes Mara


Tja, het is soms kiezen uit twee kwaden.
Zonder kan ik niet, raak ik meteen in een depressie.
Ook dat overmatig zweten heb ik erg.
Andere keren kan ik het weer ijzig koud hebben.
gewichts toename in het begin heel erg.
Inmiddels alweer ruim 10 kilo eraf en daar blijf ik nu stabiel onder.

----------


## Henny van Beek

Hoi

Ook ik slik 7 jaar citalopram en ben in die 7 jaar 8 kg aangekomen.
Als ik heel erg mijn best doe met lijnen val ik de eerste 2 weken 3 kg af om vervolgens de volgende 2 weken weer alles aan te komen.
Hoe is het jou gelukt om af te vallen?
Groetjes Henny van Beek

----------


## Tessa1956

Ik slik ook sinds 3 weken weer Citalopram 10mg. Ik heb heel veel last gehad en nog steeds van hevige huilbuien zweten trillen enz. 2 jaar geleden had ik Citalopram 20mg daar had ik alleen de 1e 2 weken last van bovenstaande en daarna ging het beter. Morgen naar de huisarts om erover te praten.

----------


## liesbethc47

Ik slikte 5 weken citalopram 10 mg en had in het begin veel last van onrust, trillen, beven, misselijkheid, etc. Nu sinds 1 week 20 mg en de bijwerkingen beginnen weer van voren af aan. Herkent iemand dit? Ik sleep me de dag door en voel me ontzettend rot en gespannen.
Ik kan de hele dag wel slapen, baal er zo ontzettend van. Wanneer kwam bij jullie de omslag?

----------


## mar95

Beste Liebeth, k slik nu 3 en halve week citalopram in druppels 15 mg. en ervaar het zelfde zoals, onrust, misselijkheid en helaas ook angst.Het is even doorzetten. Gaat het inmiddels beter bij jou?

Ik slik ook voor de 2e keer citaprolam en herinner mij dat ik maximaal 20 mg heb gehad. Het hielp wel.

----------


## wippy578

alhoewel een late reactie, ik ken iemand die dit gebruik een goede vriend van het andere geslacht en ik heb haar gevraagd hieromtrent, en zei heeft ook nooit noemenswaardige gevolgen ervan overgehouden. Anyway hoop dat het natuurlijk nu veel beter met jou gaat en je het niet meer hoeft te gebruiken.

----------


## polertun

Kopen goedkope Celexa zonder voorschrift

----------


## catwoman13

hallo,
heb 13 jaar lang Citalopram geslikt en nooit echt bijwerkingen gehad behalve in het begin
het duurt toch zeker 6 tot 8 weken voor het aanslaat (heb ik 2x ervaren)
2,5 week geleden van de een op de andere dag gestopt ....en ook geen last van gehad !!

----------

